# Hagg Lake road open during winter?



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

So, I was looking to ride the nice rollers at Hagg Lake. 

I think the park is closed to regular fishing/lake activities during the winter, but is it still open to road bike traffic?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, people live directly off the loop road, so closing the park entirely isn't at option. Be careful riding when the Portland/Beaverton temps are less than 45 or so. The shaded areas on the far side hold ice for a long time.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply! Maybe we'll go out this weekend if the weather stays in the 40s.


----------

